# Canadarol fotok



## Melitta (2015 Február 20)

Bostonban nagy a hó? Lehet. De várd meg, amíg meglátod, mi történik éppen Kanadában.


----------



## Melitta (2015 Február 20)

A fagyos időjárásnak köszönhetően ismét befagyott a Kanada és az Amerikai Egyesült Államok hatásán lévő csodaszép, 51 méter magas Niagara-vízesés. A különleges természeti jelenségről készült fotókat most nálunk is megnézheted!

* Félig befagyva*




A zuhatag helyenként még tartja magát és nem fagyott meg

* Ritka látvány*




Jégtáblák a felhőkarcolók előterében

* Jeges gyönyörűség*




Csak úgy párolog


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

jók a képek


----------



## Quantum Kenguru (2015 Február 24)

Nagyon tetszenek a képek! Fotózni igazán remek hobby, én is szeretek képeket készíteni 
Amikor újra nézegetem a képeimet, szinte újra élem a megélt élményeket.


----------



## hunczutka (2016 Február 12)

Melitta írta:


> Bostonban nagy a hó? Lehet. De várd meg, amíg meglátod, mi történik éppen Kanadában.


Mikor 5 eve kijottunk, en is erre szamitottam, foleg itt Mabitobaban. Az elso telen esett is tobb, mint 3 meter ho. DE: olyan sokat (szinte mindig) es olyan erosen sutott (es meg mindig sut) a nap, hogy a ho folyamatosan OLVADT! Igy a maximalis ho vastagsag kb. 70 cm volt. Hianyoltam is ezeket a mesebeli nagy havakat, lelekben mar felkeszultem ra, hogy assuk ki magunkat a hazbol. 

Azota meg alig esik a ho. Sot, tavaly, es foleg a mostani telen meg MELEG van. Manitoba, tel... plusz fokok es eso... nem mintha hianyolnam a hideget  Igaz, most eppen kicsit hideg lesz az ejjel, jott is az idojarasi riasztas, hogy nagyon hideg lesz ma ejszaka, majdnem -30 fok. Maskor a riasztas 40 foknal szokott jonni.... Ismetlem, nem banom, hogy eddig meleg volt, csak nehogy meglegyen ennek a bojtje, pl. nem pusztulnak a "bogarak" (bacik, stb.) es sok-sok betegseg lesz tavasszal... remelem nem igy lesz.
Es a keves ho is kicsit aggaszto, ha nincs eleg csapadek, keves lesz a buza, kukorica, stb. es felmegy az ennivalo ara. NAGYON remelem, hogy nem igy lesz.


----------



## szocske42 (2016 Február 12)

Itt keletebbre, Ottawaban is alig akart elkezdodni a tel (karacsonykor meg poloban szaladgaltunk ki), egeszen idaig enyhe volt (december vege ota kellemes mennyisegu hoval), pont ezen a heten kezdett el igazan hideg lenni. Minusz husznal en nem is kivanok hidegebbet, az azert mar veszelyes lehet.

Es igen, az egesz telen napsutes igazan meger egy kis hideget, sokkal inkabb ez, mint az enyhe, de esos-kodos-felhos-taknyos-borongos ido napsutes nelkul.


----------



## hunczutka (2016 Február 14)

szocske42 írta:


> Itt keletebbre, Ottawaban is alig akart elkezdodni a tel (karacsonykor meg poloban szaladgaltunk ki), egeszen idaig enyhe volt (december vege ota kellemes mennyisegu hoval), pont ezen a heten kezdett el igazan hideg lenni. Minusz husznal en nem is kivanok hidegebbet, az azert mar veszelyes lehet.
> 
> Es igen, az egesz telen napsutes igazan meger egy kis hideget, sokkal inkabb ez, mint az enyhe, de esos-kodos-felhos-taknyos-borongos ido napsutes nelkul.



Ottawa olyan mint otthon? (kodos, felhos, stb. ?) Azt hallottam nagyon szep hely. Meg nem voltam ott, de szeretnek majd egyszer elmenni. Hogy erzitek ott magatokat?


----------



## szocske42 (2016 Február 14)

O nem, itt van a napsuteses hideg, es koszonjuk jol erezzuk benne magunkat 
Most epp beutott egy -30 fokos hetvege, amitol berezeltunk es itthon maradtunk, de rendszerint -5 es -20 kozott mozog a homerseklet, osztol tavaszig tart a ho, es sokat sut a nap.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 27)

*Ismerd meg Kanada 10 legérdekesebb nevezetességét*


*Utazás egy olyan helyre, ami jóval több, mint számos kultúra egyvelegének találkozása.*

Kanada elsősorban a gazdag kulturális világáról híres, hiszen számos nemzettségnek ad otthont. Éppen ezért nagyon vegyes az építészete, a konyhája és a települések kondíciója is. Mindezeken túl azonban vannak más dolgok is. Gyönyörű képződmények, érdekes létesítmények, megkapó természeti csodák. A következőkben ezekkel a nevezetességekkel fogunk megismerkedni:

*10. Banff:* A település a hatalmas Nemzeti Park szívében helyezkedik el, melyet a fölé magasodó hegyvidék ölel körül. A csodás panorámák, hangulatos éttermek és izgalmas programok egy igazán csábító célponttá varázsolja a helyet, a turisták körében.
















*9. St. Jhon’s:* Az egyik legszínesebb város a világon, a megjelenését illetően. Azonban a nagy kontrasztoké is. Noha a település maga szinte mindig napfényben úszik, az éghajlat miatt ezzel egyidejűleg rendkívül zord és hideg. De akkor mi lehet az oka, hogy mégis évente több százezer turista üti fel a fejét itt? Valószínűleg a gazdag kulturális élet, a híres helyi pezsgők, a múzeumok és a galériák.
















*8. Hotel de Glace:* A világhírű jég hotel, nyitása óta, már több mint 1 millió látogatót fogadott. A morózus épület, egy valóságos üvegpalotára emlékezteti a vendégeket, akik a hideg ellen védekezve, éjjelente egy extra vastag hálózsákban térnek nyugovóra.
















*7. Haffner Creek:* A Kootenay Nemzeti Park első számú látnivalója, az érintetlen oázisban helyezkedik el. Tökéletes ez az adrenalin szerelmeseinek, akiknek akár komoly kihívást is jelenthet az extrém meredek falak meghódítása. A Világörökség részeként nyilvántartott helyen egyébként más látnivalók is vannak. Hatalmas cseppkövekkel, barlangokkal és jégoszlopokkal is találkozhatunk itt.
















*6. Petit-Champlain:* A gyönyörű várost télen több ezer izzóval díszítik fel, mely színes fényekbe bújtatva a települést, egy igen csalogató hangulatot idéz elő a turisták körében. A meseszép, szűk sétálóutcák, egyedi falfestmények és a történelmi építészet egy romantikus barangolásra csábítja az arra járókat.
















*5. Ice Caves:* Az örök hó és jég birodalmában a legkülönlegesebb képződmények a jégbarlangok, melyeknek legtöbbjét, csak szakemberek látogathatják. Vannak azonban olyan barlangok is, melyeket segítségükkel mi magunk is felfedezhetünk. Egy igazán izgalmas kirándulásnak néz elébe az, aki erre adja a fejét.
















*4. Waterton Lake:* Az USA déli államaival határos hegyi tó, az egyik legszebb természeti csodája Kanadának. A kirándulók, egy történelmi hajós kirándulás segítségével, a vízfelszínről fedezhetik fel az érintetlen természetet és a különleges növényi- és állatvilágát ennek a környéknek. Megismerhetik az alpesi tundrákat, az édes vízi mocsarakat, a szubalpin erdőket és a nyári ligeteket is.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 27)

*3. Mount Asgard:* A 2015 méter magasságig nyúló ikertornyok, az Auyuittuq Nemzeti Parkban helyezkednek el. A Skandináv mitológia szerint a hely az Istenek királyságához tartozik, így aki erre jár, azt egy fajta misztikus nyugalom járja át. Misztikusságát a különleges északi fények is növelik, melyek megjelenésükkor olyan érzést keltenek az emberekben, mintha egy másik világba nyernének betekintést.
















*2. Moraine tó:* A Banff Nemzeti Park üdvöskéje, a világhírű 10 Csúcs Völgyében fedezhető fel. A kristály tiszta hegyi tavat, gyönyörű havas csúcsok veszik körül, melyeknek már a puszta kémlelése is tökéletes kikapcsolódást nyújt. A völgyben azonban rengeteg túraútvonal található, így közelebbről is megtekinthető ez a varázslatos hely.
















*1 Niagara Vízesés: *Mi is lehetne Kanada első számú látnivalója, ha nem a híres vízesés, mely évente több millió látogatót vonzz magához? Egyesek az esküvőjüket, mások a nászútjukat is gyakran tartják ezen a helyen. A természetes határ Kanada és Amerika között, nem csak gyönyörű, hanem hasznos is, hiszen komoly forrása az energiának is.
















(forrás: placestoseeinyourlifetime.com)


----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 30)

*Ez a felújított ír parasztház különleges kisugárzással bír*

A kanadai Új-Brunswickben találjuk ezt a pazar menedékházat, amely a Passamaquoddy-öbölre néz.


Az otthon hagyományos ír parasztházként épült, a ház két szárnyát egy üvegpályás járda köti össze, a kéglinek a helyben bányászott kő és az cédrus fontos építőeleme. Ahogy áthaladsz a belső téren, ugyanaz a rusztikus anyagpaletta fut végig, miközben a visszavonulás érzését az autentikus ház hangulata teszi teljessé. A ház elülső része teljesen – padlótól a padlásig – üvegezett, amely nemcsak rengeteg fénnyel árasztja el az ír parasztházat, de egészen pazar kilátást is nyílik az egész öbölre és a Minister-szigetre.


----------



## Éva Kismadar (2018 Szeptember 30)

Köszönöm Kedves Melitta a sok szép képeket! Virtuáisan én is egy sétát tettem benne. ♥ Beautiful ♥


----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 30)

Nagyon szep orszag Canada.


----------

